# Riders Republic Benchmark Score



## Gameslove (Aug 27, 2021)

*Windows 11 Pro 64 bit Dev. latest, Ultra settings, AA off, Motion Blur Off

Ryzen 5 2600 Stock, XFX Radeon RX 6700 XT qick319






*


----------

